# Mini Butler



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a store bought Minature Butler guy that holds a bowl of candy. It is sound / motion activated to say things and eyes light up. What I want to do is reprogram the little guy with different sayings. Anyone know how to hack / override the voicebox?


----------



## CarlBear (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm in the same boat except that I have the 6' butler...Would like to do the same thing...


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Those things are pretty much hard-wired for what they say. In the ones I've seen, there's no way of getting into the programming of the IC inside.

Your best bet would be to replace the voice box with a speaker of your own, connected to either a receiver of some kind, to receive an audio signal from some source such as your PC or a transmitting microphone.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's a web page where someone hacked a Gemmy Santa...Might give you some ideas

http://members.cox.net/jmccorm/santa.html


----------

